# what NON-CLASSICAL music is your favorite?



## saiteron (Apr 3, 2013)

it's always nice to hear what classical pieces people enjoy, but i'm particularly interested in what non-classical albums manage to pique the interest of classically trained individuals (or at least those that also have an interest in classical music).

some of my favorite albums are those that feel continuous (like each song is a movement in a bigger piece) or those with only a few lengthy tracks that comprise a full 60-80 minute whole. some of my all time favorites are:

Lift Yr. Skinny Fists Like Antennas to Heaven by Godspeed You! Black Emperor
( ) by Sigur Rós
Golevka by The Evpatoria Report
Ambient 1: Music for Airports by Brian Eno
And Their Refinement of the Decline by Stars of the Lid
Choirs of the Eye by Kayo Dot

that said, i also enjoy albums made up of a bunch of short, well-polished gems:

The White Album by The Beatles
Galactic Melt by Com Truise
High Violet by The National
Bitte Orca by Dirty Projectors
The Photo Album by Death Cab for Cutie
Songs that Spin in Circles by Lullatone

list any number of your favorites here (and preferably an accompanying blurb explaining what you like about it) and also some of your favorite classical works (to give an idea of what you like in classical music, perhaps to uncover some similarities and overlap between the two worlds).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Zappa WOIIFTM or Uncle Meat!


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

I like a lot of styles, from The Beatles and Bob Dylan to Gojira (death metal). But I really love bossa-nova and listen a lot to the classic Getz/Gilberto album.


----------



## drosales (Mar 27, 2013)

Probably some extreme metal bands.
Specially those with a particular (within the popular music genres) style and thoughtful/meaningful lyrics.

Recently discovered an upcoming band which entered directly into my list of favorites as soon as I heard their first album (just recently released in digital format):

Zealotry - The Charnnel Expanse

There is no god 
and we are his prophets 
Pressing ever southward 
Amidst the charnel expanse 
Amidst the endless gray

We starve, exhausted 
yet march we must, 
though hope slips...

...through emaciated fingers 
emaciated fingers 
that carry the fire 
the fire that once 
burned this world 
the fire that will renew it yet...

...or so we tell ourselves 
as we starve, exhausted, body and soul

still the fire must be carried 
still the child must live 
x2






Album at bandcamp: http://zealotry.bandcamp.com/album/the-charnel-expanse


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I mostly listen to "songs" not "albums". A lot of my favorite music predates the "LP album" format. I love Fats Waller, Duke Ellington and Cab Calloway. Hank Thompson, Hank Williams, and Ray Price. Xavier Cugat, Prez Prado and Benny More. Les Baxter, Raymond Scott and Hugo Winterhalter. Willie Dixon, Leadbelly and the Carter Family. Ambrose and his Orchestra, Hal Kemp, and Guy Lombardo. I could go on for days like this...


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Taggart & I both love traditional British and Irish folk music. We have bought some great cds lately - J. J. Sheridan playing Carolan on his harp-like piano, Kevin Burke on the 30-year-old fiddle classic, 'If the Cap Fits', and my latest musical crush is on Martin Hayes & his wonderful, emotional, melodic fiddle-playing. We bought his first solo album, recorded in 1992 & reissued in 2007. Music to die for...


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

bigshot said:


> I mostly listen to "songs" not "albums". A lot of my favorite music predates the "LP album" format. I love Fats Waller, Duke Ellington and Cab Calloway. Hank Thompson, Hank Williams, and Ray Price. Xavier Cugat, Prez Prado and Benny More. Les Baxter, Raymond Scott and Hugo Winterhalter. Willie Dixon, Leadbelly and the Carter Family. Ambrose and his Orchestra, Hal Kemp, and Guy Lombardo. I could go on for days like this...


A lovely selection from the thirties and the forties. What about Henry Hall - one of my mother's favourites?

As Ingenue has noted I'm into folk - mainly British and Irish - but also the American versions - Bill Monroe, Ralph Stanley and people like Johnny Cash and Woody Guthrie. Not just traditional but also the electric stuff like early Fairport, Steel Eye Span and Pentangle. That means that I don't really do the "concept album" even something as simple as "Nashville Skyline" or "Bridge over Troubled Waters". I like a good song or a good tune.

My classical taste is mainly Baroque - Bach, Handel, Corelli, the South American stuff that Ex Cathedra do. Again, I like a good tune rather than a long complex symphonic stuff that gets lost in its own brilliance. Nothing better than for example the Goldberg variations.


----------



## wzg (Jun 17, 2013)

The Strauss Dances...


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Outside of Classical, I love Heavy Metal, Hard Rock and Blues with a little jazz.

In particular, some of my favourite Metal/Rock at present albums include:
- Dio-Era Black Sabbath
- Holy Diver, Dream Evil, Strange Highways and Magica - Dio
- Made In Heaven, A Night at the Opera, Live Killers & The Game - Queen
- Epicus Doomicus Metallicus, King of the Grey Islands - Candlemass
- A Matter of Life & Death, Seventh Son of a Seventh Son and Somewhere in Time - Iron Maiden
- Stained Class - Judas Priest
- Burn, Come Taste the Band and Made in Japan - Deep Purple
- Peace Sells... - Megadeth
- RIP - Gary Numan
- Brutal Planet, Dragontown, Billion Dollar Babies and DaDa - Alic Cooper
- Halford - Live Insurrection
- Clockwork Angels, Moving Pictures, Snakes & Arrows - Rush

In terms of blues I like Freddie & BB King, Howling' Wolf, Bobby Bland, Joanne Shaw Taylor, Joe Bonamassa, Gary Moore and recently discovered Jimi Hendrix (especially with Band of Gypsies - 1 superb live album).


----------

